# Would you give up your 585?



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Would anyone give up their 585 for either a 586 or 595? If so, why? What more did you want from the 585, if you did switch?

I feel in love with my 585 2 years ago and as many have stated, it was the gold standard for me when comparing and shopping for a bike. I can't imagine finding a better frame that offers all of the attributes of the 585.

Just curious if anyone has been persuaded away by any of the new frames (i.e. 586 or 595)?


----------



## rpm471 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Optimum?*

Is yours an Optimum? I am considering either the Optimum or a Cervelo RS, since I seek the more upright geometry.

I would appreciate your comments.

rpm471


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I have ridden my wife's optimum geometry 585 for a short distance as it was way too small for me but even so I immediately felt the difference, i was under the impression that its only the geometry that is different but in actual fact the top tube has also been twicked to provide more comfort. Have to do a longer ride on the back of a ride on my look for proper comparison but the they i rode it i came off an Excalibur on full DA including hubs which are laced to open pros - her bike is on Chorus groupset with Neutron wheels and i felt the comfort withing the first 10 meters!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I got off my 585 and onto a Ridley Noah. Wanted a 595 but I got a team deal on the Ridley. My main reason for switching was because I wanted something a bit stiffer for sprinting and climbing. While the 585 was a really good climber anyhow, I felt it was a bit flexy under my 6' 170lb bod. It also was a bit less than I thought it should be when 'snapping' into a sprint...I don't think the Noah is any better uphill and it isn't nearly so confidence-inspiring on fast technical descents..but in sprints and for Crits..It's an improvment over the 585.

If I could only own one bike and didn't race much, it would certainly be a 585...or maybe a 585 ultra, never ridden one of those. The best all around bike I've ridden, the 585...

Don Hanson


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I have an 06 585 and have been half-heartedly bemoaning it since I bought it. Every time I think about a new bike, I just can't justify it. Even after two years, I doubt any move would be more than a lateral jump.

Of course, I just found the exact 595 I've wanted forever on e-bay. Too bad it's so close to Christmas...


----------



## jefflimpt (Apr 2, 2006)

I actually made the change a few months ago as I got a smoking deal on a 586 and couldn't resist. I sold my 585 and only paid a relatively small difference ($400). So far, I have loved the 586. It is stiffer in the bottom bracket for faster starts and does just as well if not better on climbs. Is it enough difference to make the change if you had to pay retail ... maybe not, but you will have to get on the 586 and make that decision for yourself.

With essentially the same parts, the bike weighed in at about a pound less (fyi).


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

So, is it stiffer in the bottom bracket and up front with the HSC 6, but maintain the same compliance as the 585? Have you had it out on any long rides to notice any difference between it and the 585?


----------



## jefflimpt (Apr 2, 2006)

It feels a little stiffer in the bottom bracket than the 585, but I think the real difference is up front as many have stated. Definitely not as stiff in the bottom bracket as the 595 - I also have one of those.

I haven't taken the 586 out any longer than 60 miles, but it feels just as comfortable on the 586 versus the 585. 

I would describe it as the 585 with a little more aggressive feel.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Thanks! 

So will you keep the 595? If so, how much of a noticeable difference is there in stiffness vs. the 585? From the numbers it appears that there is maybe a 5% increase between the 585 Origin and 595 Origin. 

As you can tell, I can't make up my mind if I should add a 595 or 586...I may have to get both


----------



## jefflimpt (Apr 2, 2006)

I am going to keep the 595 definitely. I really love the stiffness of the 595. If I had to keep one I would keep the 595 as I just love the speed and control. I would still have the 585 if I didn't get a deal on the 586, but would not give up the 595.

Hope this helps - if you can have them all then why not?


----------



## 585opti (Nov 16, 2008)

I have an 08 585 Optimum I got in March and this is one fantastic frame. Fits me to a tee. Bit over 3500 miles on this frame to date. Great all day ride and can go fast when needed. Only wish the all black version was available instead of the silver/black that I got. Other wise, a great frame. Even better once I dumped the Dura-Ace and went with 08 Record. Personal preference.


----------

